# Funcionamiento memoria EEPROM AT28C256



## jimmy2891 (Oct 23, 2012)

Buen dia.

Tengo algunas dudas sobre la memorias EEPROM como funciona lo de las direcciones?

Y como puedo programar.. ya entre en el programador y en el buffer  me aparece la tabla de direcciones y los numeros Hexadecimales. pero no entiendo muy bien como funciona esto.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola jimmy2891

Dices:
_Tengo algunas dudas sobre la memorias EEPROM como funciona lo de las direcciones?_
La EEPROM AT28C256 a que haces referencia tiene 15 BIT’s en su BUS de direcciones.
Así que tiene 32,768 direcciones las cueles puedes direccionar para guardar 8 BIT’s. Claro tambien puedes Leer(Ver) que es lo que contiene una dirección en especifico.

El programador que tienes, no tiene un manual de usuario que te diga como escribir o leer de esa memoria ??

Toma una dirección de la tabla de direcciones.
Por ejemplo la dirección: 000000000000000 = Dirección 00 –Probablemente aparece como 00-
En la columna  de números Hexagecimales aparece el contenido de esa dirección en código Hexagecimal.
Por ejemplo si en esa dirección aparece el contenido como 35 quiere decir que la combinación de unos y ceros sería:
00110101.

O a qué te refieres con lo que mencionas en tu mensaje ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jimmy2891 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gracias Carlos.

Si Bueno eske por ejemplo si kiero tener 256 combinaciones y cada que llame alguna de esas, tener  leds  que hagan una convinacion diferente


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola jimmy2891

Primero debes definir esas 256 combinaciones.
Por ejemplo desde la dirección 0 hasta la 7

---Dirección ----- contenido- HEX
000000000000000 00000001-- 01
000000000000001 00000010-- 02
000000000000010 00000100-- 04
000000000000011 00001000-- 08
000000000000100 00010000-- 10
000000000000101 00100000-- 20
000000000000110 01000000— 7F
000000000000111 10000000-- 80
0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0

Así encendería uno de los 8 LED’s conectados, atraves de un buffer, en el BUS de datos. Desde el D0 Hasta El D7. Como que se desplaza una luz.

Así que hay que definir las combinaciones de LED’s que deben encender al accesar una de las 256 Direcciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jimmy2891 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bueno ya realice la progamacion de la eeprom solo que no funciona le cargue lo que aparece en la imagen de abajo..las de la A8 a la A14 las mande a tierra igual que OE y CE y la WE  la mande a los 5 volts pero aun asi no funciona... en un principio cuando las entradas son 0 estan todos los Leds encendidos que eso esta bien.. pero cuando selecciono alguna otra direccion se queda igual.. exepto cuando selecciono 01 queda solo un led encendido... Alguna sugerencia.. Saludos y Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola jimmy2891

No he analizado las hojas de datos de la EEPROM AT28C256 pero creo que no puede proporcionar la corriente necesaria para encender LED’s en el BUS de datos.

Pero tampoco se como tienes conectados los LED’s a la EEPROM AT28C256.

Si los LED’s los tienes conectados para que enciendan con los niveles altos de los BIT’s en el BUS de datos entonces fíjate en la primer línea de la tabla que adjuntaste, las direcciones son de la 0 a la F(Hex).

Dr-BUS Datos-Hex
00 00000000=00
01 00000001=01
02 00000010=02
03 00000011=03
04 00000100=04
05 00000101=05
06 00000110=06
07 00000111=07
08 00001000=08
09 00001001=09
0A 00001010=0A
0B 00001011=0B
0C 00001100=0C
0D 00001101=0D
0E 00001110=0E
0F 00001111=0F

Deben encender los LED’s cuyo BIT correspondiente es nivel alto 1.
Pero si los tienes conectados en el otro sentido, que enciendan cuando el BIT correspondiente es nivel bajo,
Entonces deben encender los LED’s cuyo BIT correspondiente es nivel bajo 0. 

Analiza las hojas de datos de la EEPROM. Creo, si mal no recuerdo, tienes que deshabilitar CE, cambiar la dirección, habilitar CE de nuevo. 
Más o menos así: CE = 1, Cambia Dirección, CE = 0.

Supongo que estás haciendo estas pruebas en tu programador. Así es ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmy2891 dijo:


> Bueno ya realice la progamacion de la eeprom solo que no funciona le cargue lo que aparece en la imagen de abajo..las de la A8 a la A14 las mande a tierra igual que OE y CE y la WE  la mande a los 5 volts pero aun asi no funciona... en un principio cuando las entradas son 0 estan todos los Leds encendidos que eso esta bien.. pero cuando selecciono alguna otra direccion se queda igual.. exepto cuando selecciono 01 queda solo un led encendido... Alguna sugerencia.. Saludos y Gracias



Hola Amigo, bueno al parecer, la programacion en la memoria, NO fue exitosa.
Para ejecutar la grabacion, los pines CE y WE deben estar en estado 0.
El pin OE, debe estar en estado 1.


----------

